# Bring back the Remuster program



## mad dog 2020 (27 Feb 2011)

I suspect they needed the New Kids ON the Block (NKOTB) program with police foundations to substantiate Spec pay.
But what was so wrong with letting Combat Arms or hard Sea trade a break and a chance to remain in the forces and acquire a new skill. Look at all the experience and life skills and empathy towards serving members.
I think that this was a worthwhile program and had many advantages over direct entry and MPAC.  
yes, pros and cons, but adds to the Forces, to give a person a break.
It worked for me and I am still in civie law enforcement after I retired. No college. So it can work.


----------



## JesseWZ (28 Feb 2011)

Combat arms and hard sea trades can remuster to the MP's. The MPAC I was on in early February was *all* remusters. Is it possible for you to give some more context in your post?


----------



## 1RNBR (4 Jul 2011)

ok, so if it is all remusters, is it possible to ct from res to reg, and ot from infantry to mp, this is also a remuster is it not?


----------



## garb811 (4 Jul 2011)

The Branch is not all remusters, JesseWZ stated his MPAC was all remusters, which happens from time to time, just as there as MPAC that run with all direct applicants.  

It has been awhile since I looked at the requirements but if memory serves, in order for you to do a CT/OT, you would need a recognized diploma as per a civilian applicant.  The only Res MOS which can do a direct CT in without meeting the full diploma requirement is Res MP who have been to Afghanistan.


----------

